# SONY HX30 camera to Mac questions.



## helping (Jun 7, 2013)

1 - I have a Sony HX30. How do I transfer photos using WiFi without the internet working?


2 - Below is an example of the GPS log. How to I transfer this to Google Maps using 10.6.8?


$GPRMC,213736.000,A,5606.3680,N,00041.8006,E,0.000,0.00,310513,,A*77
$GPGGA,213752.000,5606.3689,N,00041.7991,E,1,0,,181.0,M,,M,,*57
$GPRMC,213752.000,A,5606.3689,N,00041.7991,E,0.000,0.00,310513,,A*74




3 - When I transfer photos' by cable, is the battery life effected by a very short charge that happens before I select the transfer? 


Thanks.


----------

